# Hog hunting in the rain?



## 308-MIKE

Sitting at work watching it rain, was thinking it would be a good day to hog hunt, with the rain to cover sound and scent. What do some of you more experienced hog hunters think?


----------



## lungbuster123

I dont know about during a heavy rain, but before and after a rain when it's still overcast/real light rain is when I see the most movment from the pigs.


----------



## bigreddwon

We've found them out in terrible rain just acting like nothing at all was different ( except for all the bullets).


----------



## treeman101

I prefer to hunt in the rain, always have good luck.


----------



## bfriendly

308-MIKE said:


> Sitting at work watching it rain, was thinking it would be a good day to hog hunt, with the rain to cover sound and scent. What do some of you more experienced hog hunters think?



Right after a really bad rain storm with the local sirens going off and everything, I did not know how long it would last so I just started truckin it back..........while walking down this really muddy rd, there they showed up, about 5 good 125-150lb hogs, with an obvious ornery Boar in there. 

They were right where I had just walked by about 30 minutes earlier........when I saw them, a black & white one was lookin right at me It was the first time I had ever seen pigs at Pinelog

SO, I say it is a good time to go, if you can!


----------



## sniper1

I have heard "old timers" say that the best place for hogs is the roads and fields after a good rain...  true???


----------



## dick7.62

After a rain has been good for me.  With the wind in my favor I have sneaked within 15 feet and shot them behind the ear.  They like to be out in a light rain also.


----------



## weekender

cover sound yes, cover scent no way. They will smell you much quicker with wet conditions than dry. Anytime you have high humidity scent is magnified and scent hangs low to the ground vs. rising when it dry. Try this: smell the back of your hand, now lick it and smell it again. Much stronger when it's wet? Think about smoke coming out of a chimney on a rainy day, it will go down instead of up. With that being said, I love hunting in a light rain or just after. Just keep the wind in your face and go getum. I don't think the hogs pay no attention to light rain at all. Probably not heavy rain either but it's just uncomfortable for us to be out in hard rain.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Unlike deer, I've seen hogs out in frog-strangling downpours. It doesn't seem to bother them.


----------



## mbhawkins123

rain is a great time...i dont much care for it cuz i dont like being wet but if your ok with it, its a great time


----------



## SEMed

My Dad always said they liked the rain. Easier rooting & brings grubs/worms up. Don't know if that is true, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## bfriendly

SEMed said:


> My Dad always said they liked the rain. Easier rooting & brings grubs/worms up. Don't know if that is true, but it makes sense to me.



YEP, Me too!


----------



## southerngreenscape

I wouldnt hunt in the rain i might melt


----------



## 308-MIKE

weekender said:


> cover sound yes, cover scent no way. They will smell you much quicker with wet conditions than dry. Anytime you have high humidity scent is magnified and scent hangs low to the ground vs. rising when it dry. Try this: smell the back of your hand, now lick it and smell it again. Much stronger when it's wet? Think about smoke coming out of a chimney on a rainy day, it will go down instead of up. With that being said, I love hunting in a light rain or just after. Just keep the wind in your face and go getum. I don't think the hogs pay no attention to light rain at all. Probably not heavy rain either but it's just uncomfortable for us to be out in hard rain.



Another way to illustrate this point is passing gas in the shower. I don't recommend doing it when your wife is there with you.  They tend to get upset when you do.


----------



## Catdaddy SC

SEMed said:


> My Dad always said they liked the rain. Easier rooting & brings grubs/worms up. Don't know if that is true, but it makes sense to me.



Bingo. Right after a good rain is killer. Tracking can be tough.


----------

